# LGB plastic glue?



## Chris333 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello,

First post and all. I just bought an LGB 8 ton porter 0-4-0 and plan to run it indoors with some small coal cars. I model in smaller scales so I plan to add more details to this locomotive. So far I have taken all the chrome/gold plated parts off and grit blasted them down to bare plastic. The plastic seems soft to me. I was wondering what glue can I use to bond it. Does regular MEK work?

Thanks in advance.
Chris


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You can try, but the plastics LGB uses are usually not responsive to most solvent cements for some reason. Something about the specific plastic they use. UHUPlast is one brand that is reputed to work well. (Google "UHUPlast" for retailers.) You could try glues like OmniStick or Goop, but they're not solvent cements, just good at sticking. I haven't tried them on LGB's plastics. 

I've had bad luck trying to glue to LGB's plastic over the years, so I've just taken to using mechanical fasteners whenever practical. Micro-Fasteners has screws down to 00-90 with hex-heads. They're a very good "scale" bolt. They're also very cheap when bought in bulk compared to buying them 10 at a time from the hobby shop.

Later,

K


----------



## Chris333 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks. That glue looks very hard to find in the US. Coming from Z and N scale I'll try out the 00-90 screws.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Most LGB uses LuranS made by BASF. Its very hard to find a glue that will work with it. That is why most everything on an LGB train is either press fit, snap lock or screwed/bolted.together. I read somewhere in my old BTO magazine that LockTite has a glue that is specific for this brand of plastic. You can probably google that to find it. I have used Walthers Goo, since it remains somewhat sticky and used that to reglue parts that came loose on my old Stainz engine and it has held up good. Mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found Quik Grip to work. I rough up the surface with a dremel and use this glue.
Nice feature is this glue can be peeled off like a post-it note even after a year.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

A glue I used on LGB track ties is "Sinbad" was surprised how well is holds.

http://sinbadglue.net/ 

You can buy just the glue and not the kits if you want. This is from Germany and is classified as surgical glue. Talked to several model railroaders in other scale and they all rave about this product.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> I have found Quik Grip to work. I rough up the surface with a dremel and use this glue.
> Nice feature is this glue can be peeled off like a post-it note even after a year.


+1
me too
great glue-get it at hobby or craft stores or on line (cheaper in bulk)
superb for POLA and PIKO buildings too


----------

